# Model 3913



## XD-45

What information can anyone share on this model? Years it was produced? Dependability? The local gun shop has a used one $299... does this seem to be a fair price?


----------



## Shipwreck

I believe they are still being made, are they not? So, to tell about the particular one U are looking at, if used, U would have to contact S&W.

I've looked at that model a couple of times over the years. Seems to be a good gun.


----------



## Vom Kriege

XD-45 said:


> What information can anyone share on this model? Years it was produced? Dependability? The local gun shop has a used one $299... does this seam to be a fair price?


The 3813 is atill in production. It is a fine carry weapon, and $300 is a fair price for one in good condition. It's a very good price if it is one of the TSW models.

They have an aluminum frame and and 8 round mag IIRC.

I have a 4013 (single stack), and I like it. I need to run some more carry ammo through it and start carrying it.


----------



## Baldy

It's well worth it if it's in good shape. They make a fine packing pistol.


----------



## XD-45

It is not a TSW model. It seems to be in excellent condition. It comes with two mags, 1 flat floor plate and one curved. I'm thinking this could be my ccw.


----------



## Vom Kriege

XD-45 said:


> It is not a TSW model. It seems to be in excellent condition. It comes with two mags, 1 flat floor plate and one curved. I'm thinking this could be my ccw.


You'll be pleaased with it. They make a great carry gun. Does it have MIM or machined internals? (You can tell by the hammer and trigger)


----------



## Shipwreck

Personally, I wouldn't buy a used gun unless I could try it first (like in a FTF, personal sale - meet at the range or something). Other than taking the gamble that U don't get a problem gun, that particular model of gun itself is a good one.


----------



## Baldy

XD45 if it feels tight and checks out OK go for it. A set of mag springs or a return spring is about all that ever goes wrong with them. Wolff Springs will fix that right up for a few dollars. If you get it post some pictures and let us know how it shoots. Good luck.


----------



## SigZagger

> Personally, I wouldn't buy a used gun unless I could try it first...


I'm no longer a S&W fan, but I carried that model (3913) and it is dependable and reliable. Besides, the only plus I see with ANY S&W handgun is the factory will repair any problems no matter who has current ownership. So, an used S&W handgun is not so intiminating should something go wrong.


----------



## XD-45

Shot it, bought it today. I tried to upload a pic but the file was too large.


----------



## Shipwreck

U don't have to u/l it here - We have a help file for posting a pic inside of the thread.....

Go here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Baldy

Hurry up XD. We want to see and hear about it. Go over and join Photobucket.
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## XD-45

Here it comes. I hope.


----------



## XD-45

That works pretty slick, but I don't care for all the Banners. What do I want for free?


----------



## Shipwreck

I fixed it for ya...


----------



## XD-45

Thanks, what didn't I do?


----------



## Shipwreck

XD-45 said:


> Thanks, what didn't I do?


Well, I assume U copied the complete tag from the website? basically, U had the


----------



## Vom Kriege

After carrying my 4006 all day on a plain clothes assignment, I switched to my 4013 for off duty. This is the first time that I have actually carried it, and it sure works nice.

I think that you'll really like carrying your 3913.


----------



## Grayfox

Back in the early 90s I used a 3914 (blue version of the same gun) for about two years as my carry gun. Nice pistol, compact, easy to carry, reliable and accurate. I liked it. But when our CCW law changed to allow any handgun you owned to be carried, I got my Colt Commander out of the safe and never looked back. Sold the 3914 for a nice profit during the Y2K scare.:smt002


----------



## Spenser

XD-45 said:


> What information can anyone share on this model? Years it was produced? Dependability? The local gun shop has a used one $299... does this seam to be a fair price?


In my opinion: jump on it. This is one of the best pistols they made. It's a nice, small 9mm that's pretty darn accurate for its size and price. I had a 3913, and killed a coyote with it at about 20 yards.

I later ended up with a 3913 tactical, that shot even better than the stock 3913.

It's a pleasant gun to carry and shoot. Don't pass that one up.


----------



## michael t

I bought one while back and first S&W auto I have really enjoyed Even displaced my PPK/S and KelTec as mt carry gun. I was under the inpression they were no longer made stopped several years ago. Guess I look at the blue book again. Got mine loaded wth Corbon HP of course


----------



## just for fun

I have an older 39-2. those who called them jam-o-matics never owned one! outstanding firearm, by any standard. after ten years of hard use my decocker broke in half! that and a recoil spring every 5,000 rounds. If I had the chance I'd buy the one your looking at!! your price is about $100 less than in my aera.


----------



## Revolver

just for fun said:


> I have an older 39-2. those who called them jam-o-matics never owned one! outstanding firearm, by any standard. after ten years of hard use my decocker broke in half! that and a recoil spring every 5,000 rounds. If I had the chance I'd buy the one your looking at!! your price is about $100 less than in my aera.


I also have a 39-2. It's gone a lot more than 5,000 rounds with the same recoil spring. Only issue I had with mine was the rear sight broke. It's still getting repaired. Other than that it's been flawless.


----------



## jimg11

*S&W 3913 9mm semi auto*

The 3913 that I bought right after the model was first released almost 20 years ago is the one pistol that I feel the most comfortable carrying. It is powerful, compact, and absolutely reliable. If I saw another for sale at less than $300 I would be reaching for my wallet.


----------



## azranger

It is my ccw carry gun every day here in Arizona. Light, thin, and very accurate. Easy to carry and fits my hand like a glove. I have the single stack mag model-great gun, good price. You'll love it.


----------



## steve whitley

My wife has a 3913 Lady Smith that I got her to carry. Sweet little gun and would not mind carrying it myself. But if I did she would want my Kimber ultra carry or my new M&P 640.


----------



## angus36

I have the blued version (3914) & wouldn't take for it. The only thing I don't like is the spurless hammer. I've often wondered if I could replace it with one with a spur. Does anyone know if the hammer from another model 39 series would interchange with this compact ?


----------



## larry134

*3913*

found almost new box 3913 .real nice finish .shoot really well. got galco holster to carry gun easy to conceal .will not ever get rid of this one .took long time to find one in such good condition.


----------



## jeb21

Great guns, glad that you bought one.


----------

